# Ed Roman...deceased???



## FireInside (Dec 17, 2011)

Unconfirmed at this point but many of you may want to put that bottle on ice and buy some cigars.....

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001212233261&sk=wall




Mods: Please move this if I posted in the wrong area, or delete if this was already posted.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 17, 2011)

ding dong the witch is dead? Or would it be Ed Roman, guitar builder of the dead?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2011)

He deserves it for shamelessly scamming others and making his money by taking advantage of people.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 17, 2011)

If he wasn't an asshole I'd feel sorry for him.

EDIT: I do feel sorry for his family and friends though.

And I got rid of the picture because it was bad taste...


----------



## Necris (Dec 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Or would it be Ed Roman, guitar builder of the dead?


You're thinking of Dean.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 17, 2011)

To me, the greatest monument to Ed Roman is contained in the following discussion:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html

This particular discussion was recognized in 2010 as officially winning the Internets, with special circumstances for containing "So Much Win."







Ed has occasionally brought much laughter and happiness into my life. Read that thread in its entirety and be prepared to have your day brightened.

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 17, 2011)

Jesus guys, a life is a life. 

If it's true, condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Jesus guys, a life is a life.
> 
> If it's true, condolences to his friends and family.



Condolences to the family yes, but that man was a nasty leprachaun.

I feel sorry for his family and friends but he scammed alot of people and caused lots of grief.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 17, 2011)

Explorer said:


> To me, the greatest monument to Ed Roman is contained in the following discussion:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html
> 
> ...




Ha ha, I forgot about that! That was freaking amazing!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 17, 2011)

Who will ill informed doctors and lawyers purchase their guitars from now?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 17, 2011)

Apparently so:

Ed Roman died?

Wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh.


----------



## fps (Dec 17, 2011)

Some of the responses so far, pretty sickening, losers.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, many people are laughing about this and that is sad I think.


He may have been a bad person in many aspects but he was still a living being.


Edit- I don't respect him, never have and never will. I just don't see the point in celebrating his death. I'm not glad he is dead, I just wanted him to change the way he did things. He is still an asshole in my book, I just choose not to celebrate it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ding dong the witch is dead? Or would it be Ed Roman, guitar builder of the dead?



Can we really drop a house on him? That'd be a fantastic way to make sure the deal is sealed. I'd love to watch those little troll feet roll up.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't understand the joy at this man's passing. He had atrocious business practices, and low moral standards, but also friends and family who will mourn his loss that have no fault of his actions.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> *He deserves it* for shamelessly scamming others and making his money by taking advantage of people.




Goddamn...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I can't understand the joy at this man's passing. He had atrocious business practices, and low moral standards, but *also friends and family who will mourn his loss* that have no fault of his actions.



... none of which appear to be present. Not saying it's right. Just sayin'...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 17, 2011)

It's a matter of respect. You do not know who is reading this or will do so, not to mention the presence of others isn't really a necessity to at least hold one's tongue. That is just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 17, 2011)

All I am going to say is I hope his employees will have a more humble and better business approach than he ever did. 

Maybe we can finally see some good guitars coming out of his shop from the luthiers he hires. 

He was not a good man by any means and it shows by the way he did business. I would have liked to have seen one of the people he screwed over shut him down for good before he passed and turn his business around.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

I find the concept of showing respect rather ironic when discussing a man like Ed Roman, however I do see your point, Fred. 

I just don't like how when someone dies you all of a sudden have to respect them but you can call them a piece of shit all day every day while they're alive.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think anyone will deny his methods and practices were questionable but I don't really think this forum needs a thread where he's denigrated. Or perhaps rather _another_ thread....


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I just don't like how when someone dies you all of a sudden have to respect them but you can call them a piece of shit all day every day while they're alive.


 
True.

Sad but.... I wont miss him


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Jesus guys, a life is a life.
> 
> If it's true, condolences to his friends and family.





Fred the Shred said:


> I can't understand the joy at this man's passing. He had atrocious business practices, and low moral standards, but also friends and family who will mourn his loss that have no fault of his actions.





ShadyDavey said:


> I don't think anyone will deny his methods and practices were questionable but I don't really think this forum needs a thread where he's denigrated. Or perhaps rather _another_ thread....



All those things. He might have been one of the biggest fucking assholes this Earth has ever seen... But I still feel a little respect should be shown. Wishing death upon anyone is really a grim thought... Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Dec 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> True.
> 
> Sad but.... I wont miss him
> 
> How many people in their right mind dearly missed Hitler when he died?


lolwut?.....Hitler... really now. The guy was a real piece of work but don't over traumatize it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

See - dramatize... You have the internet. Look shit up.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 17, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> lolwut?.....Hitler... really now. The guy was a real piece of work but don't over traumatize it.


 

ya it was a bad comparison 

i dunno who else to compare him too?

did his family know about his bad business practices?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> did his family know about his bad business practices?



All this time we could have stopped him just by telling his mother.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 17, 2011)

Well lets hope that his business improves its practices or goes out of business permanently

My condolences to the family though I won't miss his shady shrewd business practices


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe some sweet "new builders" will come out of this. He had some skilled folks working for him it seems.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 17, 2011)

Ed Roman dead. I can't really say I feel sympathy for him, he was just another asshole that seems to have met his death sooner than the rest of us. Life's short, best not to be an asshat.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, respect for the dead is just a thing of the past. 

Some of these posts disgust me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Wow, respect for the dead is just a thing of the past.
> 
> Some of these posts disgust me.



Did you respect him when he was alive? What has he achieved in death to change that? The only difference is that he's not around.  

Sounds mean but it's the reality of the situation. If someone didn't like me I think I'd be more irritated (assuming I were consciously aware of things after death) to see them speak well of me when they don't mean it.


----------



## Jacobine (Dec 17, 2011)

Can anyone fill me in on why noone likes this man or who he is and all this jive?
(shamefully posted and i feel like an idiot)


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Dec 17, 2011)

Jacobine said:


> Can anyone fill me in on why noone likes this man or who he is and all this jive?
> (shamefully posted and i feel like an idiot)



Explorer posted a link to a thread that sums up the kind of guy he was. It was a hilarious read.

EDIT: I'll just post the link again http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 17, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^ 

He's like a currupt wallstreeter, except in the guitar/music business.


----------



## dsquared (Dec 17, 2011)

The guy died, leave him alone now; some of you are really being small and petty.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not about saying nice things, which is downright hypocritical considering he was well known for his terrible business practices and slanderous discourse regarding other manufacturers, as well as the numerous ripoffs. From saying this to rejoicing at his passing, which solves nothing, it's a looooooong way.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

dsquared said:


> The guy died, leave him alone now; some of you are really being small and petty.



No smaller and/or more petty than when he was alive and we had a million threads bashing him. They really should lock this soon, though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Goddamn...



Sorry, forgot to mention he was a racist shit bag too.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 17, 2011)

that is quite unfortunate, i was not a fan of his business practices but in the end he was a human being and as such he should be not praised but at least respected when he dies.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you respect him when he was alive?



You mean back when he could ignore your criticisms, heed and learn from them, or defend himself?

He's dead. He can't do anything to anyone again. His life is over. The way I was raised, you respect that and keep the negative shit to yourself.

Not sure I care for the whole "I don't have to show class because he didn't" argument. People may not have respected this man, but they should respect THEMSELVES enough at his passing not to behave like gossips and assholes when others might want to pay their respects.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 17, 2011)

I believe, that this man's demise, along with David Shankle's, will not be terribly grieved here. Especially when Hitch died so recently too.





Comparing him to Hitler was a bit unnecessary. 
Although I am sure that Roman, given the opportunity, would also have invaded Poland.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 17, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention he was a racist shit bag too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> You mean back when he could ignore your criticisms, heed and learn from them, or defend himself?
> 
> He's dead. He can't do anything to anyone again. His life is over. The way I was raised, you respect that and keep the negative shit to yourself.
> 
> Not sure I care for the whole "I don't have to show class because he didn't" argument. People may not have respected this man, but they should respect THEMSELVES enough at his passing not to behave like gossips and assholes when others might want to pay their respects.





That wasn't the point I was making. You've twisted my words to boost yourself on to your high horse. Let's agree to disagree.

Furthermore, when he was alive anything anyone had to say about him was done BEHIND HIS BACK here in a situation in which he wasn't present to defend himself. Did he ever come on this forum or anywhere else for that matter and offer his side of the story in an attempt to defend himself against what more or less the entire guitar playing world had to say about him? Doubtful. Spare me the "I'm so noble" bullshit.

Also... Depending on what you believe he may have the ability to work on the things we bitch about. Some folks believe you come back. So in such a situation he effectively has an eternity to change if he so chooses. Remember: not everyone has the same belief system you do.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Comparing him to Hitler was a bit unnecessary.
> *Although I am sure that Roman, given the opportunity, would also have invaded Poland*.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't care about him, but I'm not going to wish death on the guy. He was obviously a dickbag, but come on. Death? I feel like there are certainly people living that deserve it far more than he.

That being said, he was still an idiot.

Condolences to friends and family of his.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 17, 2011)

dang harsh thread 

I know where most of you guys are coming from though. I've been a victim of his a while back ago (living in the same town as him and all), but I'm gona have to be with Fred the shred on this.

Not sure what to say. Just Rip.


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 17, 2011)

Though I am not "happy" he is dead nor do I think "He deserved it" (it's not like he raped babies or anything) I do believe the Musical instrument industry is better off without him.

R.I.P. Ed


----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, he made "customers" put down $100 just to walk into his store? What is this I don't even...


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Especially when Hitch died so recently too.



Who?


----------



## Jakke (Dec 17, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Who?



Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 17, 2011)

I was very careful to be positive and upbeat in my comments. I figured that the material in this topic...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html

...would speak for itself. 

----

There was an interesting film a while ago entitled "Scrooge," with Albert Finney in the title role. At one point, Scrooge and his guiding spirit see people singing and dancing in the street. "Thank you very much! Thank you very much! That's the nicest thing anyone's ever done for me!" Scrooge, delighted, dances on the edge of the parade, and wondering who brought about such joy. It turned out to be him.

It turned out that the nicest thing he had ever done was to die.

Now, the question I see being raised is, is it respectful to bring up the man's life and actions, whether positive or negative? 

If negative, and if someone profited by those actions besides him, should respect be paid to those who also profited?

I wasn't taking delight in his death, but I don't think it's either respectful or disrespectful to state facts, like in the thread I posted where he seemed to be counterfeiting a specific guitar. I also disagree that one shouldn't be able to state facts because science offends someone's religious views. 

If any family members were pained by Ed's actions, or negative reaction to those actions, then the person who ultimately chose to cause that pain was Ed. If the family made money through those actions, I don't think they are too worried about it, and if they decided to have no part in the profit from Ed's actions, then they won't be hurt by the fallout from someone's actions from whom they'd already distanced themselves. 

Just some thoughts!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 17, 2011)

The man was an ass in life, but can't disrespect or cheat anyone now. He's dead, it's not a joyous occasion but it's not a sad day. I'll just say what I always say. 

RIP


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 17, 2011)

Its disrespectful to say that someone deserves to die. The things he did that you are so upset about are so meaningless compared to life and death. I lost a lot of respect for those of you who made comments of that nature.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 17, 2011)

never glad someone is dead

but glad that there might not be anymore ed roman scammage.

sadly it may not end with him and his legacy continues.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 17, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Apparently so:
> 
> Ed Roman died?
> 
> Wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh.



So from that thread I learned that HC is filled with anti-semetics


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 17, 2011)

He was a business man, that which I respect. 

RIP Ed. He may have been a con-man, but he was a man none the less.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 18, 2011)

athawulf said:


> So from that thread I learned that HC is filled with anti-semetics



HC shouldn't be taken seriously but it was frightening how quickly a defence of Ed became rather sidetracked into a discussion of anti-Zionism, anti-Semitism and....I decided to leave the discussion because it had no bearing.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 18, 2011)

classy guys... 
i think some of the comments in this thread are in poor taste.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, some people are really being dicks about this.

Ed Roman was an appallingly unethical businessman and a rip-off merchant who made a good living out of fucking people over after they'd already spent copious amounts of money on his products.

But that doesn't mean you rejoice when he dies. RIP Ed, I was not a fan but I am capable of showing something called "respect for the dead", so I will.

I hope his shop stays open somehow though. With someone else running it better it'd be great - they have some really cool stuff.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, he deserved to die, tell that to his wife, daughter and other family members. 



Fred the Shred said:


> I can't understand the joy at this man's passing. He had atrocious business practices, and low moral standards, but also friends and family who will mourn his loss that have no fault of his actions.
> 
> 
> Konfyouzd said:
> ...


Obviously not on SSO, but what do you know about the mans personal life?

The guy was in bad shape apparently so it's no real surprise, but still. RIP Ed.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Dec 18, 2011)

So weird, 2 days ago I thought to myself: "Would SS.org celebrate if Ed roman would die? He's not the youngest anymore, I won't be surprised if he dies soon."

So weird...


----------



## leandroab (Dec 18, 2011)

Did he really die or not?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 18, 2011)

He was an asshole, such an asshole, but RIP. I'm not really sad about his passing, but I'm definitely not joyed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> but what do you know about the mans personal life?





A lotta ppl making comments on whether or not the members here have class. Do they know said members' personal lives? Oh no... Bc we say fuck Ed Roman we have no class... People who live n glass houses would be wise to avoid throwing stones...


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a little sad to see some of the responses in this thread. There are worse people in the world than a guitar builder with a bad rep, and there are definitely worse guitar builders with worse reps, I wouldn't be doing any celebrations on the death of DeVries, we only know of the guitar building and the public persona, nothing (I only speak for the majority) of his actions with friends and families. 

RIP Ed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it's funny ppl take the comments as seriously as they do. I mean... It's so unlike SS.org to be hyperbolic. 

... And we cared so deeply for Mr. Roman...

Not only that but everyone dies just like everyone poops. For all we know he may have moved on to something much better in which case we realistically SHOULD be happy for him but not necessarily expressed the way it has been in here a few times. I just never understand all the sudden changes of attitude at death. If you thought the man was a piece of shit when he was alive, you didn't have a problem posting it on the net where his mother, wife and children could see the shit before. And it didn't go away when he died. All those threads and articles written about him are still there for everyone to see.

Saying that anyone "deserves to die is a bit rough," but in any other situation you'd say everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

You think you're saving face now by writing. "Oh I'm so sorry for his family's loss..."

Riiiight...


----------



## AySay (Dec 18, 2011)

I find it funny that people think he deserved death, and compare him to Nazis. He was a fucking guitar dealer. Maybe an unscrupulous one, but a guitar salesman none the less, not a nazi, or a child molesting torture-murderer.

The idiotic outrage and hatred in other threads, and here about someone who 99.9% of the people here probably have never even met is funny too. 

I can understand if you don't even give a shit he died. I don't. People die everyday. The thing that's sick is to go out of the way to mock or justify his death.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Jay admitted his comparison to Hitler was a bit of a stretch no more than 3 posts after saying what he said. But I completely agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## avenger (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2011)




----------

